# Small Diesel Pickup Trucks....



## webbie (Jun 6, 2006)

Are there any small or mid-size pickups on the market with decent diesel engines and good mileage. I'm talking a small diesel, not the ones that tow 8,000 lbs. Something that I might be able to convert to Bio or Grease.

I know I can't get one new in Ma., but perhaps I can find a relatively new one somewhere nearby.


----------



## bruce56bb (Jun 6, 2006)

craig, i don't think there are any diesels on the the market because of the usa's stringent emissions standards. as an example,in 2006  you could buy a diesel jeep liberty. then they announced the new 07 epa standards and now it doesn't meet the new regs. they had no choice but to cancel the optional diesel engine.

http://www.caranddriver.com/dailyautoinsider/11209/jeep-liberty-diesel-discontinued.html


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 6, 2006)

In the 80's  There were small diesel pk trucks, most sported  Isuzu  4 cly diesel engins, be it dodge or chevy. Ebay had one last week Isuzu Mid 80's only 94k on the motor capable of going 250k. It neeeded body work $1,800 in RI.  The major manufactures make them but not sold here South America, Europe, and Asia .

What I am looking into is retro fitting a even rebuilding one of those 4 cly engins from the 80's and install it in my 1998 Isuzu. I have the free vegie oil supply already lined up.  Found another engine $2400


 We had a good discussion in a couple threads down about septic and well water from ChrisN/


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Are there any small or mid-size pickups on the market with decent diesel engines and good mileage. I'm talking a small diesel, not the ones that tow 8,000 lbs. Something that I might be able to convert to Bio or Grease.
> 
> I know I can't get one new in Ma., but perhaps I can find a relatively new one somewhere nearby.



Craig,

Not a pickup, but I understand that Jeep is selling a 4 cylinder diesel of the jeep liberty.  see www.jeep.com and go to liberty vehicle.  If you want a pickup, go to lowes and buy a small trailer to tow behind it.  295 ft/lbs of torque will out tow any small pickup.

It's a common rail diesel, so I'd look into if it will handle bio or SVO.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 7, 2006)

Ebays best bets for small diesel pks

http://tinyurl.com/mmj7r



http://tinyurl.com/om7nl


----------



## saichele (Jun 7, 2006)

We just got a couple of those sprinter vans with the Mercedes 5 cyl diesels, and they rock.  And they're RWD, so swapping it to a conventional pickup might be feasible.  Probaby have to use their slushbox transmission though.  Or get a custom backplate, shaft, and bellhousing.

Steve


----------



## fbelec (Jun 8, 2006)

i have a friend that has a couple of those sprinters. he loves them so far no repairs. he is a plumber that has everything on board so it's very heavy and he still gets 22 to 23 a gallon with all that weight. those 5 cyl merc/benz engines are very reliable and are work horses.


----------



## derbygreg (Dec 21, 2007)

http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcms_pub...ster/es_mx/vehiculos_comerciales/pick_up.html

Not sure if it is diesel, or if it is really a pickup truck but brings back memories.

I know that in Euorpe there are small diesel pickups.  They use like a VW Van and make it into a pickup.  

I think it would be great if we could get a new small/mini pickup with a diesel like a Ranger...S-10...Toyota...Nissan...


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mexico?


----------



## Corie (Dec 21, 2007)

I really do wish they made one.  On Top Gear, they're always talking about the Toyota Hilux with the diesel engine and they absolutely adore the little truck.  If only I could get one here.  I could swap a diesel into my truck now, but its a LOT of work, and I don't have the time or the place to do it right now.


----------



## IowaBrian (Dec 21, 2007)

I know there was talk of a smaller truck from Chevy and or Ford   but no news of late that I have seen  maybe the GOV put a stop to it.   If they made a small S10 type they would sell a ton of them.  I should say if they were allowed to sell a small truck in the USA  they would sell a ton of them.  Just too much red tape. I have a Dodge gas  and wish I had small dieseel like the ones they sell everywhere else.  I would have it converted to grease since I have all of the parts in the garage   just been looking for a good truck to convert!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 21, 2007)

How about a Freightliner van?


----------



## IowaBrian (Dec 21, 2007)

Could find a old short school bus!


----------



## derbygreg (Dec 21, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> How about a Freightliner van?



not quite a mini pickup truck but would work and is diesel.  Little pricey

http://www.americansprinter.com/diesel.htm


----------



## fbelec (Dec 22, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> How about a Freightliner van?



same as the dodge sprinter.
update
my friend just got rid of all of them
they had about 50,000 miles one blew a transmission $6,000 to repair.


----------



## fbelec (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaBrian said:
			
		

> Could find a old short school bus!



but who wants to ride on the short bus :lol:


----------



## My_3_Girls (Dec 24, 2007)

fbelec said:
			
		

> velvetfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As a current driver of a 2006 Dodge Sprinter van, I can tell you that it's no good.  This one replaced the 2002 Freightliner Van that the engine blew apart in 2006, after a long life of 130,000 miles (!).  They tell me to drive it, so I drive it, but the 2006 just got out of the shop after waiting 3 weeks for a part to come in from Germany.  After 35,000 miles on the 2006, the ECM decided it didn't want work.  Never again  When it runs, it runs great, but 3 weeks in the shop for a relatively new truck.... not a chance!!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

That's too bad.
So much for Mercedes.
Maybe the association with Chrysler rubbed off on them.


----------



## James04 (Dec 24, 2007)

I always wanted a Sprinter/frieghtliner. So every time I would see one at a gas station or other place I would ask the driver what they thought about them. Most fleet drivers (ups,fedex,etc) gave negative comments. Slight lack of power but most of all traction. My electrician has one and says for the money he regrets buying it. He had a few failures and the fuel economy was not worth the large investment. I think I would still get one if I found a sweet deal though. I currently drive a cab and a half full bed Silverado  2500HD diesel and get 20mpg real world highway and about 16 back roads. The truck weighs 7K. I have driven it with home made BD with no troubles. I would not however try strait veg oil. First off too expensive to repair if something goes wrong. The Bosch injectors are notorious for failing with dirty fuel.

James


----------



## zogboy (Dec 24, 2007)

I wonder if a lot of the issues are caused by abuse? Ever watched those fx drivers in action?

I have been researching these vans and they seem fairly tuff.

They seem to be more of a light wieght hauler unless they have duals on them.

I am looking for a weekender type of van for traveling the U.S. over the next 5 or so years.
Anyone know of anything in the pipe due out over the next year or so that may fill my need?





			
				velvetfoot said:
			
		

> That's too bad.
> So much for Mercedes.
> Maybe the association with Chrysler rubbed off on them.


----------



## derbygreg (Mar 26, 2008)

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2008/02/mahindra-hybrid.html

Looks like one is coming.  It is going to be built in an undisclosed location in Ohio.

Looks a lot like a Jeep to me.  Could end up being build in the Jeep plants.

Looking forward to seeing this.

They are also going to build a hybred diesel.


----------



## Telco (Mar 26, 2008)

Hybrid diesel would be the way to go.  With the new CAFE standards coming out, I'd wait a few years to see what turns up.  GM, for example, has already announced a new hybrid system that will get better MPG than the current system.  Amazing how they came out with it less than a month after the new CAFE regs went into effect they had the system ready to go.  Also, they have announced that they are looking at a new 4.7L V8 for the Corvette, with 150HP less than the current Corvette has.  The kicker here is, the new C8 Vette will have the same power to weight ratio as the existing Vettes, so it'll get better mileage, handle better, yet be just as fast.  They plan to cut some 400lbs off the Vette to keep the power/weight ratio the same.  They are going to have to work on the other ones as well.

What I'm waiting for is the new 4.5L V8 diesel that GM is supposed to be coming out with soon.  It is the same physical size as a small block V8, but unlike GM's 70s attempt this is built as a diesel from the ground up.  Once it comes out, I'll be scrounging the salvage yards looking for a complete takeout which will find its way into my S10 pickup.  I figure it'll get 200HP and 400TQ, and I'm hoping that with some tweaking will get some 40-50MPG, maybe better.  Should be able to run a 2.92 or 2.56 rear ratio with a diesel and still have pretty good acceleration.


----------

